# Picture frame miter sled



## Canon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello
Does anyone have good plans for cutting angles for picture frames or boxes?

The jig I had from wood haven is not cutting accurately anymore and they don't sell it anymore
Tks
Greg


----------



## bradnelson (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought the incra miter gauge and out of the box it cuts perfect miter for picture frames. I made a miter sled from an older issue of shop notes magazine issue 85. I didn't like it as much as the incra miter gauge . I've made a bunch of picture frames lately and the joints are perfect.


----------



## bradnelson (Jul 10, 2012)

And for boxes I made a jig that holds the box side at 45° to the blade. Then I adjust the blade to make a perfect 45 corner.


----------



## pitttrack (Jan 10, 2017)

Finewoodworking had something a few years ago. I have seen where people make a quick triangle so that the point (http://theapprenticeandthejourneyman.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Cutting-a-miter-on-the-miter-sled-e1292109541858.jpg)

After seeing the FWW jig I decided to build it and haven't looked back. No fuss and it's great as it gives you the inner dimension so that if your trim is 1.625" from the inside of the rabbit you don't have to do any math. It you want to make an 8×10, 16×20… whatever you want just dial it up on the ruler. Cut the one end (left side of jig) then flip it to where the end you just cut goes against the stop block on the right side and you are done with the side. If you are making 3 frames, then cut all of the one length at once then change the ruler to the second length needed and bam all the frames will be identical.

For the ruler I went to a big box store and got myself a 6' aluminum straight edge and cut it as I made my sled to accept pieces up to 42" as I had the need for something that big at the time. If you are doing smaller pieces then a 4' edge would work and your drop piece would be used on the left. I put an older blade in the chop saw and cut the straight edge with it. good luck.

Link to video on it: http://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/08/07/specialized-miter-sled-picture-frames-series

Link to plans: https://www.finewoodworking.com/fwnpdffree/picture-frame-miter-sled-plan.pdf


----------

